# What does AF mean?



## flimsey

Hi Ladies 

I am new to the site can anyone tell me what AF means?:wacko:

Also can anyone tell the other abbs' means

Thanks


----------



## pichi

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## raven27

BabyandBump Lingo & Abbreviations

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 - 9
2WW (aka. TWW) - Two Week Wait - Luteal Phase - 14 days after ovulation 

A
AF - Aunt Flo, menstruation, period 
AH - Assisted Hatching 
AI - Artificial Insemination 
AKA - Also Known As 

B
BABY ASPIRIN - aka. children's aspirin which contains only 80mg of aspirin used to quiet immune system 
BAW - Board at work
BBT - Basal Body Temperature 
BD - Baby Dance, Sex 
Beta - Blood test for PG 
BFN - Big Fat Negative (Pregnancy Tests) 
BFP - Big Fat Positive (Pregnancy Test) 
BTW - By the way 
BC - Birth Control 
BCP - Birth Control Pills 
BIL - Brother inlaw 
BBs - BooBies AKA Breasts, Boobs, funbags etc
BA - Baby Aspirin 
BM - Breast Milk
BPM - Beats per minute
BOB - Baby on board

C
CB - Clear Blue Pregnancy Test 
CBFM - Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
CD - Cycle Day 
CL - Corpus Luteum 
CM- Cervical Mucus, Icky Sticky
CP - Cervical Position 
C# - Cycle Number 
CP - Cervical Position 

D
DD - Dear Daughter 
DH- Dear Husband 
DP - Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other 
DPO - Days Past Ovulation 
DB - Dear Boyfriend 
DS - Dear Son 
DTD - Doing The Dance, BD, sex
DPT - Days Post-Transfer 
D&C - Dilate and Curetage

E
EC - Embryo Cyro/Freezing 
EDD - Estimated Due Date 
EPO - Evening Primrose Oil 
EWCM - Egg-White Cervical Mucus 
ER - Egg Retrieval 
ET - Egg transfer 
EPT - Early Pregnancy Test 
EPU - Early pregnancy unit
ETA - Edited to add
EVAP - Evapouration

F
FIL - Father in law 
FMU - First morning urine
FOB - Father of baby
FRER - First Response Early Result (Pregnancy Test)
FXed - Fingers crossed
FRER - First response early result
FAO - For attention of

G
GP - General Practitioner 
Gyno - Gynocologist

H
HCG - Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - detected in HPTs 
HPT - Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG - Hysterosalpingogram - x-ray 
HB - Heartbeat

I
ICSI Microfertilization 
IUI - Intrauterine Insemination 
IVF - In Vitro Fertilization 
IC - Internet Cheapie
IYKWIM - If you know what i mean
IRL - In real life
IYO - In your opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IB - Implantation bleeding

K
KEGELS - The muscle used to stop the flow of urine. 

L
LH - Luteinizing Hormone - detected in OPKs 
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LP - Luteal Phase, days between ov & AF 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off 
LAP - Laparoscopy 
LMP - Last Menstrual Period 
LSP - Low Sperm Count 
LO - Little One

M
MC, m/c - Miscarriage 
MMC - Missed miscarriage
MF - MaleFactor 
MIL - Mother in law 
M/S, MS - Morning Sickness 
NP - No Problem 

N
NTNP - Not trying, not preventing

O
O or OV - Ovulation 
OH - Other Half
OPK - Ovulation Predictor Kit 
OB/GYN - Obstetrician/Gynecologist 
OMG - Oh My God 
OP - Original poster

P
PG - Pregnancy, pregnant 
PNV - Prenatal Vitamin 
PCO - Polycystic Ovaries 
PCOD - Polycystic Ovary Disease 
PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome 
PMA - Positive mental attitude
PMS - Pre-menstrual Syndrome 
POAS - Pee on a stick (Home Pregnancy Test) 
PND - Post Natal Depression
PGP - see SPD

R
RE - Reproductive Endocronolgist - doctor who specializes in fertility problems 
R-FSH - Recombinant Human Follicle Stimulating Hormone 
ROBI - A term used which refers to Robitussin or Guaifenesin Syrup (expectorant) used to thin CM 
ROFL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing 

S
SOD - Sex on Demand 
SA - Semen Analysis 
SAHM - Stay at Home Mom 
SAHD - Stay-At-Home Dad 
SIL - Sister in law 
STD - Sexually Transmitted Disease 
SMEP - Sperm meets egg plan
SPD - Symphisis pubis dysfunction - Also know as PGP, Pelvic girdle pain

T
TCOYF - *Taking Charge of Your Fertility* by Toni Weschler 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TTC - Trying To Conceive 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TWW - Two week wait

U
U/S - Ultrasound 
UTI - Urinary Tract Infection 

W
WAH - Work at Home
WAHM - Work at Home Mum
WAHD - Work at Home Dad
WAHP - Work at Home Parents

Y
YI Yeast Infection


----------



## flimsey

Thanks ladies- I am sure I will get use to them?


----------



## SBB

flimsey said:


> I am new to the site can anyone tell me what AF means?:wacko:

This took me ages to work out when I was first looking on forums! I knew it must mean period but couldn't work out for the life of me what AF could stand for! 

I think it's an American thing - I've never heard anyone in the UK refer to their period as Aunt Flo - except once on Secret Diary Of A Call Girl lol! 

x x x


----------



## bethany-wood

SBB said:


> flimsey said:
> 
> 
> I am new to the site can anyone tell me what AF means?:wacko:
> 
> This took me ages to work out when I was first looking on forums! I knew it must mean period but couldn't work out for the life of me what AF could stand for!
> 
> I think it's an American thing - I've never heard anyone in the UK refer to their period as Aunt Flo - except once on Secret Diary Of A Call Girl lol!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

I'm from the UK and iv always called my period "Aunt flo" lol :) xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol must just be my friends that never used it then! xx


----------



## flimsey

SBB said:


> Lol must just be my friends that never used it then! xx

I have never heard it referred to as Aunty Fol either

Lx


----------



## 3yearsttc

wow, there's a dictionary for this!


----------



## ArticBaby

I dont call her aunt flow anymore :nope:

She's and evil :witch:


----------



## magicvw

I've never used Aunt Flo either! I still don't, I think of it as the 2 letters A-F.! Have to be careful when talking my doctor, not to say things like "My last A-F was on 12th Feb" or "It hurts when we B-D" :rofl::rofl: Been here too long I think! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Lol I did that at my docs the other day, she had no idea what I was talking about!!


----------



## JPW03

bethany-wood said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flimsey said:
> 
> 
> I am new to the site can anyone tell me what AF means?:wacko:
> 
> and ivClick to expand...
> 
> Wait.. what does "iv" mean? That's not in the dictionary!:growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## Shorty88

can I jump in and ask what a chemical is? I have seen it on a few post that they got what looked like a :bfp: but ended in it being a chemical?


----------



## Holly ttc

Shorty88 said:


> can I jump in and ask what a chemical is? I have seen it on a few post that they got what looked like a :bfp: but ended in it being a chemical?

A chemical is when they get a very early positive but before it can be confirmed it fizzles. Generally people don't even know it's happened unless they test early because their cycle tends to start like normal.


----------



## Holly ttc

JPW03 said:


> bethany-wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flimsey said:
> 
> 
> I am new to the site can anyone tell me what AF means?:wacko:
> 
> and ivClick to expand...
> 
> Wait.. what does "iv" mean? That's not in the dictionary!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing it's in vitro, but could be wrong.Click to expand...


----------

